# Did something bite Cash back?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My poor boy has a bloody eye! it looks all raw on the skin under his eye. There is no fur left , and it sort of looks like there _"might"_ be tiny little puncture wounds. When I washed it with warm water it did leave a little blood on the cloth. I didn't hear him tussle with anything, and I only noticed it because I was brushing him. It must have happened right when we got home from dinner and let them out. He doesn't seem at all in pain because I believe I would have seen it earler. I cleaned it up with warm water and a tiny bit of baby shampoo and then put a bit of antibacterial on it-- I am going to take him to the vet tomorrow, just to be safe. (part of me wants to take him to the emergency vet tonight, But I am pretty sure he is ok)

It's always something with that boy! do you think the baby rabbit fought back this time?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Eye lid scratched? Bloodshot eye?

How do those paw nails look?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy,

Sounds like something attacked him (possibly in self defense..lol)
I would definitely take him to the vet though, as any wild animal could have rabies. Also, the vet can clean and wash out his wound to make sure no infection sets in.

I was actually bit on the forearm by a Wheaton Terrier a few weeks ago, One puncture wound but not much blood at all. I have a nice scar now though! ughhhh...

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sound like it could be a bite...let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Poor little guy. Hope is he okay.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

My niece's dog is fine....so don't want to scare you, but she has been bitten 3 different times by a snake in the face. She said you could see small puncture marks. She gave Benadryl and she was okay. She lives in Tx and talks like this happens a lot.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor Cash! Geez it sure is always something isn't it? Oh well, at least he doesn't seem bothered by it, but you might just get in to see the vet tomorrow and see.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Could it be from a stick? Murphy is always running with sticks in his mouth outside, reminds of hearing that you shouldn't run with scissors.

Hope he's ok!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I was thinking maybe a spider bit him and it's itching, so he has been scratching/rubbing it making it red and irritated. 
Whatever it is, I hope you get it figured out and he feels better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Cash! Whatever it was, I hope he's all better soon!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hope Cash is okay and the injury is nothing serious but you might want to see the vet for your peace of mind.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, poor baby Cash. Is it possible that it was during a rough houseing play with Jasper? My vet is open till 12 till on Saturdays, does yours have any office hours on Saturday? I hope he is ok, keep us up to date.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy, how is Cash? If he chases rabbits, I bet that was it since he had some hair missing. I hope he is okay this morning.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh no, always something. Reminds me of Pablo's first year where we were going to the vet's every 3 weeks because of something new he came up with. Hope Cash is OK.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checking in to see how Cash is doing Hope he is OK


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Was hoping to find an update on poor Cash's eye before I head for work. Hope he's doing ok this morning.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Missy, how's our Cash doing this morning? My gut tells me it's nothing, just an irritation by something that blew into his eye perhaps. Pls. keep us posted!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just got back from the vet ($89 dollars for 10 minutes and antibiotics- but that is another thread) We are lucky that they are open all day Saturday and til 2 on Sunday. She couldn't be sure if it was from an animal or twigs or thorns... But that it is good I came in to get the antibiotics. The good news is that there are no scratches to the cornea, just the raw /red skin around his eye. But it is better today and not weeping and Cash is acting just fine (although he was last night too.) So warm/hot compresses and antibiotics for 7 days and try to keep him from rubbing. He looks so sad, he's not, but his furless eye makes him look sad. Thanks for the well wishes. 

Maryam, puppy Cash had us to the vet every three weeks too. (sprained wrist, cyst on his eye, green stuff coming out of his eye, antibacterial rash, vomiting blood, and then the big scary still don't know what it was event.) But it has been a while for him. 

Ryan, ouch! But scars are manly!

Dale, I thought about a snake or a bat because the punctures were so tiny... but it could have been thorns too. it never swelled up, so I wasn't concerned about allergies and he was not itching until I put neosporin on him.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Too bad about the vet bill, Missy ! The compresses should help relieve some of the irritation/itching so Cash doesn't bother too much with the eye. Hopefully, anyway! Glad to hear all is o.k. and it's a minor thing. Belly rubs to Cash from the Frenchie up north!


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Good news then (apart from the bill)
just curious what was the cause and cure for the "green stuff out of his eye" ?
Jo


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

jo, one time he had an infection and antibiotic drops were the cure.... and when it happened again she just had us treat him for dry eye with genteal lubricant eye gel (for human eyes) and that took care of it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy, I'm glad that Cash is doing better today! Sorry about the vet bill ugh! I get that here too! My Marley is the same way and I'm always reminded of your Cash with him. They look alot alike and you know the rest...It's always somethin'!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm glad Cash is on the mend with new medication. I was wondering about a prickly caterpillar?? That's probably something you will never know, though!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I guess we'll never know what Casher guy got into this time but I'm sure glad he is OK. Ear lickies from my three.
Carole


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor boy, glad it is not bothering him Missy. Give him some belly rubs from us.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They just love to give us gray hair. Glad he's OK and it was nothing serious.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

here's a picture of Cash's eye...poor thing, he's going as a the recipient of a bar fight for Halloween. it was so much worse yesterday.

View attachment 26232


and it has not slowed him down one bit.

View attachment 26231


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Poor baby...that looks like it hurts. I can't imagine what he got into....give him a kiss and hug from us. Hope it is all better soon.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor Cash!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry about the vet bill but glad to hear it is nothing serious.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Ouch! That looks pretty nasty. Hate to see what the other guy looks like!!!
Glad to hear Cash is doing fine


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad he is doing okay. "Something" got him it seems by the hair being pulled out. I don't think a snake would do that. I called my niece and she said her dog swells 'very' badly when she gets a snake bite. Don't guess you will ever know, but I'm glad he's okay!!
He gave you another memory!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He still has beautiful eyes but ouch! I hope it all heals up quickly.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Poor Cash! I'm glad he is okay and that his eye wasn't damaged. Tell him to get his rabbit in medallion form only! 

Ryan, why did the Wheaten bite you?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor baby! Hope he heals quickly. Thank goodness whatever it was didn't injure the eye itself. Give him a special belly rub from me :hug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

How is Cash? I just saw this thread. I am glad to you took him to the vet and got the antibiotics. Glad to see if isn't slowing him down though.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash is just fine. His eye is less red and seems to be getting some black pigment back in places (I hope it is black pigment and not the skin dying.) He is such a good boy, he just lies his head down when I do the hot compresses. 

I guess I will never know what did this to him, but while I was cooking a stew another ugly possibility showed it self...the biggest ugliest brown recluse spider was crawling from behind the stove right towards my cutting board. I suspect though if it had been a spider he would have had an allergic sort of reaction (like he did once with a bug bite) This was just red and raw. I bet it was a rabbit. I know vaccines have their drawbacks, but I am really glad my boy is up to date with his rabies.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> here's a picture of Cash's eye...poor thing, he's going as a the recipient of a bar fight for Halloween. it was so much worse yesterday.


Wow! He really lost a lot of skin, whatever it was!!! Poor boy. (Well, I think it's actually "poor Mommy"!<g>


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

does anyone know if crusting is good? I guess that means it is healing right? do you think there is anything I should rub on it to make sure it heals normally and grows back hair? I thought I read in one of the SA threads that maybe vit e? but would that sting being so close to his eye?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy, I really like Bag Balm for skin wound healing. But, you'd have to put it on very thinly and carefully right next to his eye... although I have a neighbor lady that had a bad skin irritation on her whole eye area who I shared Bag Balm with. She loved it and put it right next to her eye on the lids with no problem. Worked much better than the ointment the doctor gave her, which caused a fiery reaction in her skin.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy~ When Tori was healing from the claw-clip injury I used Coat Handler Skin Works to help soothe and heal it. Don't know how safe it would be next to his eye, though.

Also, as for the hair growing back, you may want to prepare yourself just in case... The new hair that came back in on Tori's head is SNOW WHITE!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Also, as for the hair growing back, you may want to prepare yourself just in case... The new hair that came back in on Tori's head is SNOW WHITE!


We had a little black cat who injured one of her legs. The skin wasn't even broken, just badly bruised. But the hair fell out, and when it grew back in it was white. This happens on horses all the time too, from blanket or saddle rubs.

Well, Missy can always pull out the eye liner!:tape: Only kidding! I'll keep my fingers crossed that Cash's hair grows back as beautiful and dark as always!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the warning about growing back white Karen and Leslie. My Vet also tried to gently warn me about the possibility! Cash has so much silver and white now I think it may look cute if it comes in white. But I would be happier if it stays dark...actually I just hope hair grows back. I called my usual vet and she recommended letting nature take it's course and not to put anything on it so close to his eye. 

Jasper left him alone when it was bloody but now that it is scabbing he is cleaning his eye all the time (he always cleans Cash's eyes) but this eye has become slightly obsessive for Jasper. He stops if I tell him to, but what about if I am not home. Think it is OK? I've heard that nothing is better for healing than a dogs tongue...?,,,


----------

